# Sidebar - Gadgets



## potzblitz (2. März 2008)

Welche Gadgets hab ihr und welche sollte man haben?!

Ich habe natürlich die Uhr, den Kalender, das Wetter ,Webradio und Core Usage@Speedfan.

Kennt ihr gute Seiten,außer die MS ???



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stormbringer (2. März 2008)

gute idee.... 

von oben nach unten:
shutdown gadget
volume comtrol reloaded thl
everest meter
everest meter
cpu multi meter dualcore
multi hdd meter
multi hdd meter
network meter
trash dump
magic folder
das meiste zeug stammt übrigens von hier.


----------



## Mantiso90 (3. März 2008)

Habe zurzeit den Applauncher,Everest Meter,Papierkorb,Multi HDD Meter


----------



## Player007 (3. März 2008)

Hier sind meine Gadgets


----------



## water_spirit (3. März 2008)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> gute idee....
> 
> von oben nach unten:
> shutdown gadget
> ...



Was muss man den tun damit der "everest meter" funktioniert? ^^


----------



## Player007 (3. März 2008)

Musst erst in Everest aktivieren. Geh unter Einstellungen auf Vista Gadget, dann auf aktivieren. Danach musst du noch die einzelnen Daten im Gadget ausfüllen und dann noch beschriften.

@ potzblitz

hör Techno4Ever^^
ist besser

Gruß


----------



## Stormbringer (3. März 2008)

korrekt.


----------



## der8auer (4. März 2008)

Habe nur mein Everest Zeugs drin  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilentKilla (4. März 2008)

Bei mir siehts ziemlich schlicht und einfach aus.

-Kalender
-Uhr
-Notizblock
-2xWetter
-Webradio




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Alle nötigen Hardwareinfos lass ich über Everest auf meiner G15 anzeigen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zilinscy (17. März 2008)

Hi Leute also ich nutze die Sidebar seit einiger Zeit recht intensiv obwohl ich früher nichts von Vista gehalten habe. 
Aber da ich sie praktisch finde habe ich ein Projekt gestartet: www.sidebar-gadget.de schaut doch mal rein. z.Z. über 200 Gadget's  und alle in deutsch beschrieben.


----------



## potzblitz (13. April 2008)

@zilinscy  Das ist doch mal ne gute und gelungene Seite für Gadgets !!!


----------



## klefreak (15. April 2008)

das beste Gadget das ich derzeit benütze heißt "Mousometer" und gibt die entfernungen an, die man mit seiner Maus schon bestritten hat, es läuft im hintergrund und zeigt auch Höchstgeschwindigkeit (bei 27km/h) und auch das erreichen der ERdumrundung an 

lg Klemens

http://www.mousometer.de/


----------



## Stormbringer (15. April 2008)

klefreak schrieb:


> das beste Gadget das ich derzeit benütze heißt "Mousometer" und gibt die entfernungen an, die man mit seiner Maus schon bestritten hat, es läuft im hintergrund und zeigt auch Höchstgeschwindigkeit (bei 27km/h) und auch das erreichen der ERdumrundung an
> 
> lg Klemens
> 
> http://www.mousometer.de/



ja, sowas braucht man gaaaanz dringend.


----------



## Blue27 (29. April 2008)

Servus,


Mal ne Frage gibt es eigentlich auch ein Programm das man sieht wie viel MB man ladet, also als Anzeige für die Sidebar.

Danke euch


----------



## wolf7 (1. Mai 2008)

meine Sidebar sieht man hier

und mmh meinst du dein Internetspeed oder was?

hab hier das gefunden gibt aber auch andere...
Windows Live Gallery


----------



## CrashStyle (2. Mai 2008)

Download



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Bitte gründlich lesen*
Ungeprüfter Beitrag.
Installieren Sie nur Anwendungen von vertrauenswürdigen Entwicklern. Dies ist Software eines Drittanbieters, mit der auf die Dateien Ihres Computers zugegriffen bzw. das Verhalten des Computers jederzeit geändert werden kann oder mit der Ihnen möglicherweise anstößige Inhalte angezeigt werden können.

Was ist das, warum kann ich des nicht runterladen?


----------



## Stormbringer (2. Mai 2008)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Download
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kannst du das in eine frage fassen die jeder verstehen kann? um was geht es? was wolltest du installieren? mach notfalls einen screenshot davon...


----------



## Spooky (2. Mai 2008)

Du kannst es doch runterladen, musst nur bestätigen das du es akzeptierst!  Einfach auf den Button "Installieren" gehen und Spass haben, oder auch nicht! 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrashStyle (2. Mai 2008)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> kannst du das in eine frage fassen die jeder verstehen kann? um was geht es? was wolltest du installieren? mach notfalls einen screenshot davon...



@Stormbringer Den screenie vom Spooky meinte ich!



Spooky schrieb:


> Du kannst es doch runterladen, musst nur bestätigen das du es akzeptierst!  Einfach auf den Button "Installieren" gehen und Spass haben, oder auch nicht!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Spooky wen da auch was passieren würde wen ich auf install klicke!!!

@ll Kann des sein das des nur mit Internet Explorer geht? bei mir gehts nur mit dem!!!


----------



## wolf7 (2. Mai 2008)

also bei mir gehts auch mitm Firefox... ich mach halt "öffnen mit" dann sidebar oder irgend sowas... und sonst speicherst de halt die .exe und führst es danach aus das geht auch!


----------



## push@max (2. Mai 2008)

Blue27 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> 
> Mal ne Frage gibt es eigentlich auch ein Programm das man sieht wie viel MB man ladet, also als Anzeige für die Sidebar.
> ...



Ich hab hier ein Gadget das "Network Traffic" heisst, zeigt den momentanen Download und Upload in einer Grafik an.


----------



## Blue27 (3. Mai 2008)

Servus,

Ich meinte nicht ein Tool wo man den Speed misst, sondern der das Datenvolumen im Monat oder am Tag etc. anzeigt.

Danke euch


----------



## push@max (3. Mai 2008)

Die Fritzbox hat so eine Funktion, so ein Gadget hab ich noch nicht gefunden, hätte aber auch Interesse daran.


----------



## PCTom (3. Mai 2008)

bei mir ist es eher schlicht gehalten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duke (3. Mai 2008)

Meine Sidebar von oben nach unten:
CPU Utilization
MultiMeter
Network Utilization
Everest
HDD Monitor
Diashow
Wetter


----------



## wolf7 (3. Mai 2008)

Blue27 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Ich meinte nicht ein Tool wo man den Speed misst, sondern der das Datenvolumen im Monat oder am Tag etc. anzeigt.
> 
> Danke euch




ist zwar kein Gadget aber erfüllt genau deine Aufgaben... listet alles auf:
NetMeter 1.1.3 (stable) released

weil das protokolliert alles mit und man kann den Wochen, Tages Monats, Jahrestraffic usw. sich anschauen!


----------



## potzblitz (4. Mai 2008)

Kennt einer ein Gadget was Radiostreams aufzeichnet? 
siehe auch hier:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tools-und-anwendungen/11219-radiostream-aufzeichnen-gadget.html


----------



## Blue27 (4. Mai 2008)

PCTom schrieb:


> bei mir ist es eher schlicht gehalten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Uhr ist ja mal geilo wo gibt es denn die


----------



## potzblitz (4. Mai 2008)

Ist doch bei Vista dabei Uhr Nummer 4 !!!


----------



## CrashStyle (5. Mai 2008)

Kann bitte jemand den Quad core auslastungs Gadget posten danke


----------



## SebastianH (5. Mai 2008)

So hier meine aktuelle Sidebar:

CTControl
Wetter
HDD Monitor
CPU Multi Meter
Mousometer
Papierkorb Plugin
Kalender

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Blue27 (6. Mai 2008)

potzblitz schrieb:


> Ist doch bei Vista dabei Uhr Nummer 4 !!!




Oh man ich Idiot, 
hab gar net gewußt das man die Uhr auch ändern kann 

Danke Dir


----------



## Bennz (7. Mai 2008)

Mein teil

Die ip stimmt nicht mehr XD


----------



## Duke (7. Mai 2008)

Bennz schrieb:


> Mein teil
> 
> Die ip stimmt nicht mehr XD



Wo gibts denn das CPU und Netzwerk gadget das du verwendest? Die gefallen mir.
edit: habs gefunden.
edit2: doch net. sind nur ähnlich.


----------



## CrashStyle (7. Mai 2008)

Wo bekomm ich des Quad CPU Gadget??


----------



## Duke (7. Mai 2008)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Wo bekomm ich des Quad CPU Gadget??



Meinst du dieses oder dieses?


----------



## msdd63 (7. Mai 2008)

Hier meine Sidebar


----------



## msdd63 (7. Mai 2008)

hey leute

kann mir jemand sagen warum bei dem hdd monitor in der sidebar einige partitionen auf meinen hdd`s fehlen?


----------



## Bennz (7. Mai 2008)

Duke schrieb:


> Wo gibts denn das CPU und Netzwerk gadget das du verwendest? Die gefallen mir.
> edit: habs gefunden.
> edit2: doch net. sind nur ähnlich.





Add Windows Vista Gadgets müsste alles sein.


----------



## fA!nT (8. Mai 2008)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> gute idee....
> 
> von oben nach unten:
> shutdown gadget
> ...



kannst du mit vielleicht mal die Einstellungen von deinem Everest Meter schicken? ich bin zu blond dafür :\ 
(oder irgendwo nen Screen hochladen, damit ich mir das abpinseln kann... 
Danke!)


----------



## CrashStyle (8. Mai 2008)

Duke schrieb:


> Meinst du dieses oder dieses?



Beide Danke


----------



## Stormbringer (9. Mai 2008)

fA!nT schrieb:


> kannst du mit vielleicht mal die Einstellungen von deinem Everest Meter schicken? ich bin zu blond dafür :\
> (oder irgendwo nen Screen hochladen, damit ich mir das abpinseln kann...
> Danke!)



kann dir gerne ein paar screenies machen - geht aber nur von daheim.


----------



## fA!nT (10. Mai 2008)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> kann dir gerne ein paar screenies machen - geht aber nur von daheim.



ok danke... ich freu mich schon


----------



## Stormbringer (11. Mai 2008)

ok, mal sehen ob du damit was anfangen kannst - ich hab allerdings auch einen moment daran herumgebastelt.


----------



## emerica (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

Stormbringer was benutzt Du für eine Version von Everest?
Ich habe die v4.5 und es sieht komplett anderst aus 

greetz


----------



## Bene (15. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hab ich so . Weiß jemand noch, was ich hinzufügen könnte ? 

mfg,
Bene


----------



## Stormbringer (16. Mai 2008)

emerica schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Stormbringer was benutzt Du für eine Version von Everest?
> Ich habe die v4.5 und es sieht komplett anderst aus
> ...



hm... die screenies zeigen doch nicht everest - sondern nur den everest-meter.
ich hab i.d.r. immer die letzte beta von everest ultimate laufen.


----------



## emerica (16. Mai 2008)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> hm... die screenies zeigen doch nicht everest - sondern nur den everest-meter.
> ich hab i.d.r. immer die letzte beta von everest ultimate laufen.


 
ok habs gefunden, danke 
Das ist ja noch ein zusätzliches Gadget und nicht das von Everest direkt.

greetz


----------



## Stormbringer (16. Mai 2008)

emerica schrieb:


> hmm komisch, bei mir kann ich das nur direkt im Everest einstellen.
> Ich teste mal ne andere Version. Danke



vielleicht habe ich mich undeutlich ausgedrückt... du musst sowohl everest, als auch den everest-meter installieren.
das letztere bekommst du hier: Klick
da gibts auch ein forum wo das alles erklärt wird. man muss sich allerdings anmelden.


----------



## potzblitz (16. Mai 2008)

@Bene   Wie nennt sich das Gadget mit den Verknüpfungen ??? Wäre praktisch für mich


----------



## emerica (16. Mai 2008)

So hier ist nun meine Sidebar, für das Everest braucht man ja Stunden zum einstellen


----------



## Stormbringer (16. Mai 2008)

aber du hast es hunbekommen.


----------



## pimp1310 (16. Mai 2008)

emerica schrieb:


> So hier ist nun meine Sidebar, für das Everest braucht man ja Stunden zum einstellen



mal ne frage wie haste diese diagramme hinter den werten oben hingekriegt?


----------



## emerica (16. Mai 2008)

pimp1310 schrieb:


> mal ne frage wie haste diese diagramme hinter den werten oben hingekriegt?


 
Seit der 2.08 Beta gibts nun auch Vertikale Diagramme.
Im nächsten Update sollen auch noch Horizontale folgen.

Everest Meter Beta v2.08

greetz


----------



## Stormbringer (16. Mai 2008)

emerica schrieb:


> Seit der 2.08 Beta gibts nun auch Vertikale Diagramme.
> Im nächsten Update sollen auch noch Horizontale folgen.
> 
> Everest Meter Beta v2.08
> ...



eieiei... die beta war mir offensichtlich entgangen.
muss ich gleich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## pimp1310 (16. Mai 2008)

emerica schrieb:


> Seit der 2.08 Beta gibts nun auch Vertikale Diagramme.
> Im nächsten Update sollen auch noch Horizontale folgen.
> 
> Everest Meter Beta v2.08
> ...




hat sich erledigt, mann muss eingelogt sein


----------



## sockednc (17. Mai 2008)

Hier ist mal meine Sidebar. Vista Gerade frisch aufgesetzt


----------



## Bene (17. Mai 2008)

potzblitz schrieb:


> @Bene   Wie nennt sich das Gadget mit den Verknüpfungen ??? Wäre praktisch für mich




Windows Live Gallery

mfg,
Bene


----------



## Chris (18. Mai 2008)

hier is meine


----------



## jzzy09 (18. Mai 2008)

ist bei mir etwas spartanisch ... einmal Norton, zwei Webradios und das Telefonbuch


----------



## Hellshooter (20. Mai 2008)

Tach

So habe seit Heute Vista Ultimate und habe meine Sidebar bisher so eingerichtet.


----------



## Duke (20. Mai 2008)

emerica schrieb:


> So hier ist nun meine Sidebar, für das Everest braucht man ja Stunden zum einstellen


Schlimmer noch. Hab damit schon ca. ne Stunde zugebracht und es sah auch schon ganz manierlich aus. Dann dacht ich mir ich mach später weiter und hab das Teil erst mal geschlossen. Als ich dann weiter bauen wollte waren die vorherigen Einstellungen weg. 
Ganz toll, jetzt hab ich erst mal keine Lust mehr das nochmal anzugehen.  Ich hoffe der Entwickler baut in der nächsten Version ne Speicher-Funktion ein. 
Mehr als 14 Werte sind damit (in einem Fenster) aber auch nicht darstellbar, oder?


----------



## pimp1310 (22. Mai 2008)

habe wieder Xp druff, da geht das mit den Gadgets NOCH nicht oder?


----------



## moddingfreaX (22. Mai 2008)

hab auch XP drauf aber hab mir Thoosje Sidebar gezogen.
Sieht unter Vistamizer dann so aus:
Meine Gadgets sind  die Uhr, Slideshow,Kalendar, Taschenrechner und   CPU/Mem-Anzeige.


----------



## pimp1310 (22. Mai 2008)

moddingfreaX schrieb:


> hab auch XP drauf aber hab mir Thoosje Sidebar gezogen.
> Sieht unter Vistamizer dann so aus:
> Meine Gadgets sind  die Uhr, Slideshow,Kalendar, Taschenrechner und   CPU/Mem-Anzeige.




ja mir gehts aber um die everst gadgets ne


hier unter XP





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hoods (4. Juni 2008)

Huhu ! 
Hier mal meine Sidebar : 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie bekomm ich es hin das diese "Tooltips" bei einem Neustart nicht mehr angezeigt werdenm von wegen "double klick on the gadget" blabla?! 

Wenn ich die Sidebar neustarte wird dieser Tooltip immer an den Stellen angezeigt denen ich keinen Titel gegeben habe 

Wenn ich diesen Titel wieder lösche ist er beim nächsten Start wieder da. Auch wenn ich die Schriftgröße auf Null setze erscheint er. 

Gebe ich irgendeinen Titel an und setze Schriftgröße auf 0 wird ein kleiner farbiger Punkt angezeigt, der wirklich stört ! 

Kann mir wer helfen ? 

Danke schonmal !


----------



## wolf7 (4. Juni 2008)

wovon redest du  meine sidebar hat mir noch nie irgend welche tipps angezeigt... mach man screen


----------



## Hoods (5. Juni 2008)

Ups Sorry ! 
Ich sollte vielleicht erwähnen das das Problem am Everest Meter liegt. 
Hier mal en Screen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit Pfeil gekennzeichnet wird auch unter CPU usw angezeigt wenn ich neustarte.


----------



## Stormbringer (5. Juni 2008)

@hoods: bitte kein imageshack verwenden sondern nur die unterne bilder-upload-funktion, ok?


----------



## Hoods (5. Juni 2008)

ok ! 
Hätte trotzdem gern en Tipp wie ich das abstellen kann


----------



## Stormbringer (5. Juni 2008)

kann es sein das du einfach eine everest-meter instanz zuviel geöffnet hast?

ach nee..... schreib mal ein leerzeichen in diesen titel rein.


----------



## Hoods (5. Juni 2008)

Funktioniert !  

Dickes Danke nochmal !!


----------



## Stormbringer (5. Juni 2008)

gern geschehen.


----------



## waterman1965 (13. Juni 2008)

Hellshooter schrieb:


> Tach
> 
> So habe seit Heute Vista Ultimate und habe meine Sidebar bisher so eingerichtet.


Wo hast du denn das Teil von Nvidia her??


----------



## JonnyB1989 (14. Juni 2008)

Ich hab das Gadget von nVidia auch und ich sag dir wo er es her hat. Also das Gibt es hier und wenn dir der Style gefällt gibts hier noch mehr. Und für damit dieses Gadget richtig funzt brauchst du Ntune von Nvidia.


----------



## waterman1965 (14. Juni 2008)

Man dankt. Sieht doch ganz nett aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JonnyB1989 (14. Juni 2008)

Meine Sidebar mal mit anderem Style



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bjoern (21. Juni 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich weiß, Falk hat vor einem guten Monat schon einmal eine Bildergalerie hieraus gebastelt. Habe mir jetzt auch noch die Neuzugänge geschnappt und online auf die Homepage gestellt:
Windows Vista Magazin - Die Vista-Sidebars aus der Community - 2008/06/vistasidebar.png


Greetz
Bjoern


----------



## TheRock64 (21. Juni 2008)

pimp1310 schrieb:


> ja mir gehts aber um die everst gadgets ne
> 
> 
> hier unter XP
> ...



Hi,

gehen die Gadgets auch unter Vista? Ich meine speziell die Everest Gedgets.

Mfg
TheRock64


----------



## Devil Dante (21. Juni 2008)

JonnyB1989 schrieb:


> Meine Sidebar mal mit anderem Style
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kannst du mir sagen wo du die Gadgets her hast pls. Die sehen echt Klasse aus.


----------



## TheRock64 (21. Juni 2008)

Die Gadgets findest du hier:

Crysis Uhr

Den Rest

Und der Kalender ist schon original dabei!

_*Habe jetzt auch meine Sidebar fertig:*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg
TheRock64


----------



## pimp1310 (23. Juni 2008)

ej wir haben die gleiche uhr 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CiSaR (23. Juni 2008)

wo bekomm ich die gadgets her wo auch der name der hardware steht, so wie bei den beiden über mir


----------



## RomeoJ (23. Juni 2008)

das würde micha cuh mal brennend interessieren..sieht ja geilo aus...

Meine sieht noch so öööödddeeeeee aus..






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheRock64 (23. Juni 2008)

Meine verwendeten Gadgets bekommst du hier:

*Crysis Uhr

CPU / RAM Auslastung*

Für die anderen Gadgets habe ich mal den EverestMeter v2.0 genommen, gibt es auch als 2.08beta - kann hin und wieder mehr auslesen.

*Everest Meter v2.00

Everest Meter Beta v2.08*

Viel Spaß beim Erstellen, es gibt unzählige Design Varianten!! Habe ca.3Std dran verbracht!!

Mfg TheRock64


----------



## Stormbringer (24. Juni 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> wo bekomm ich die gadgets her wo auch der name der hardware steht, so wie bei den beiden über mir





RomeoJ schrieb:


> das würde micha cuh mal brennend interessieren..sieht ja geilo aus...
> Meine sieht noch so öööödddeeeeee aus..



würde empfehlen nicht nur die letzten 5 beiträge des topics zu lesen, sondern den ganzen. everest meter wurde bereits vorgestellt, sowie ein paar screenshots wie man das plugin ordentlich einstellt. wieviel instanzen man dann davon laufen läßt ist natürlich jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## RomeoJ (24. Juni 2008)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> würde empfehlen nicht nur die letzten 5 beiträge des topics zu lesen, sondern den ganzen. everest meter wurde bereits vorgestellt, sowie ein paar screenshots wie man das plugin ordentlich einstellt. wieviel instanzen man dann davon laufen läßt ist natürlich jedem selbst überlassen.



JAWOHL ...Sir....*Stramstehen*..Everest brauch man..dann stöber ich mal..

Danke dir..


----------



## Stormbringer (24. Juni 2008)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> JAWOHL ...Sir....*Stramstehen*..Everest brauch man..dann stöber ich mal..
> 
> Danke dir..



inzwischen gibts ja hier einige die das everest-meter zum laufen bekommen haben. support gibts also ganz sicher.  man muss allerdings etwas zeit investieren bis es richtig schick ausschaut.


----------



## RomeoJ (24. Juni 2008)

jepp ich werde mich nachher, wenn ich zu Hause bin, sofort mal ans Werk machen. So sieht sie nämlich ein bissel trübe aus... .. und ich habe keine Kiddies/Frauchen nach Dienst..also Zeit für Gadget-Erprobung..danke dirchen..


----------



## wheeler (1. August 2008)

hi
macht doch mal einer ne kurz anleitung fuer die everest gadgets

hab das everest prog downgeloadet,aber das hat nur mist angezeigt ,u.a. pentium III mit 3,0 ghz?????? und directx 9.0

ich weiss,irgendwas mach ich falsch....nur was???

davon abgesehen hab ich im gadget keinerlei anzeigen gehabt..wie bekomme ich die dahin???


----------



## Player007 (2. August 2008)

Hab meine auch mal geupdated 

Gruß


----------



## TheRock64 (2. August 2008)

Habe meine dank neuer Everest beta noch einmal überarbeitet, hier das Ergebnis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCTom (2. August 2008)

TheRock64 schrieb:


> Habe meine dank neuer Everest beta noch einmal überarbeitet, hier das Ergebnis:
> 
> 
> ??? 7300 GS und 2x8800GT


----------



## TheRock64 (2. August 2008)

PCTom schrieb:


> TheRock64 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Habe meine dank neuer Everest beta noch einmal überarbeitet, hier das Ergebnis:
> ...


----------



## wheeler (8. August 2008)

hi
hab jetzt everest installiert,zeigt auh richtig an
dazu das sidebargadget....kann aber bei values nichts eigeben,auch hatte/habe ich das problem,das ich die Einstellungen nicht gespeichert bekomme,in dem gadget.
warum nicht.warum kann ich bei values nichts eingeben,und warum werden die werte nicht ,voreinstellungen nicht gespeichert?
thx 4 help


----------



## sadburai (10. August 2008)

So hier mal mein ganzer Desktop!


----------



## Robär (12. August 2008)

Ich bekomme die Farbe der Schrift, bei Everest Meter Beta, einfach nicht geändert. Habe z.B nicht White sondern Red eingegeben und da ändert sich nix. Hat da jemand ne Lösung parat?

Edit: Hab es nun doch rausbekommen


----------



## heartcell (12. August 2008)

hat jemand ein radio-Gadget, wo man die sender einstellen kann?
und nicht nur ein bestimmten.
lg


----------



## Odin (22. August 2008)

Hallo,

Habe schon mehrer probiert wie speedfan HW Monitor Everest Meter die zeigen mir aber nichts an.
kann mir einer helfen Habe Vista Ultimate 64 bit. Prozessor E8500 Asus Maximus Formular Board.


----------



## Robär (23. August 2008)

Also bei Everest kann ich es dir erklären, du musst Everest an haben und dann auf Datei --> Einstellungen dort in den Reiter Vista Sidebar und die Sidebar Unterstützung anschalten. Unter Sidebar Elemente wählst du die Werte aus, die dich interessieren und speicherst die Einstellungen. Everest offen lassen. Als nächstes startest du Everest Meter und kannst unter Values deine Werte einfügen, etc.


----------



## CiSaR (24. August 2008)

So hab mich jetzt auch mal um meine gekümmert


----------



## wheeler (25. August 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Also bei Everest kann ich es dir erklären, du musst Everest an haben und dann auf Datei --> Einstellungen dort in den Reiter Vista Sidebar und die Sidebar Unterstützung anschalten. Unter Sidebar Elemente wählst du die Werte aus, die dich interessieren und speicherst die Einstellungen. Everest offen lassen. Als nächstes startest du Everest Meter und kannst unter Values deine Werte einfügen, etc.




wenn ich das mit everest nutze ,in der sidebar,muss ich everest ja laufen haben..kann ich dann die anzeigen in der taskleiste irgendwie ausblenden? sicherlich doch,oder?


----------



## Rossi-X (25. August 2008)

Tagchen allerseits,

bin neu hier und muss ich erstmal ins Forum einlesen und gucken was hier so abgeht.
Versuche gerade auch meine Sidebar zu pimpen. Allerdings hätte ich gerne die Crysis Clock, aber der Downloadlink geht bei der entsprechenden Seite nicht. Und hier habe ich schone einige gesehen, die sie haben. Wäre jemand so nett und könnte mir die Game Clock schicken?!

os-informer - Crysis für die Windows Sidebar

Gruß Rossi


----------



## Robär (25. August 2008)

wheeler schrieb:


> wenn ich das mit everest nutze ,in der sidebar,muss ich everest ja laufen haben..kann ich dann die anzeigen in der taskleiste irgendwie ausblenden? sicherlich doch,oder?



Klar geht das: Du gehst wieder in Einstellungen und dann unter Allgemein kannst du einstellen, dass es beim Systemstart geladen wird und unter Sensorsymbole machst du den Haken bei "Zeige Sensorsymbole" weg.


----------



## alkirk (1. September 2008)

Nur gerade mal die notwendigsten Sachen:

Uhr
Wetter (zu faul zum aus dem Fenster gucken)
CPU Auslastung
Ramauslastung + Belegung
schnelle Aus- und Neustartschalter

mal gucken wenn ich das mal finde ohne Zusatzprogramm starten zu müssen kommt noch was für die Temps dazu


----------



## Speed-E (2. September 2008)

So hab meine nun auch soweit.


----------



## alkirk (5. September 2008)

Mal ne Frage, gibts auch ein Gadget für IRC????


----------



## Devil Dante (7. September 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> So hab mich jetzt auch mal um meine gekümmert



Wo hast du die Gadgets her für CPU, GPU,... bzw. wie hast du die gemacht? Mit Everest? Die sehen echt Klasse aus


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. September 2008)

Hab meine sidebar auch endlich fertig bekommen


----------



## Bestia (9. September 2008)

Speed-E, wo bekommt man das Folding@Home Gadget her? Hab rumgesuht aber nix gefunden.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. September 2008)

Bestia schrieb:


> Speed-E, wo bekommt man das Folding@Home Gadget her? Hab rumgesuht aber nix gefunden.



Gucks du hier 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home/16746-fah-stats-der-vista-sidebar.html


----------



## Bestia (10. September 2008)

Jey, vielen Dank. Habs bekommen, nur zeigt der nen Error: Error occurs, Objekt erwartet -.-


----------



## SilentKilla (10. September 2008)

Bestia schrieb:


> Jey, vielen Dank. Habs bekommen, nur zeigt der nen Error: Error occurs, Objekt erwartet -.-



Das Gadget greift auf die EOC Stats zu. Doch die haben ihre Server gewechselt, ich schätze deswegen geht das nicht mehr.


----------



## alkirk (10. September 2008)

Guckst du hier : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home/16746-fah-stats-der-vista-sidebar.html


----------



## alkirk (10. September 2008)

So nu is meine auch richtig fertig. 
Hat ne bissl gedauert.


----------



## Robär (18. September 2008)

Hier mal meine Sidebar:

P.S. das F@H Gadget ist ursprünglich das was man so runterladen kann, 4 Tage lang habe ich es mit nem Kumpel bearbeitet. Das war aber auch buggy


----------



## Gast3737 (22. September 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Sidebar:
> 
> P.S. das F@H Gadget ist ursprünglich das was man so runterladen kann, 4 Tage lang habe ich es mit nem Kumpel bearbeitet. Das war aber auch buggy


was hast du gemacht damit es vernünftig läuft?


----------



## Robär (23. September 2008)

Ich musste die FahGadget in dem Ordner bearbeiten. Beim Betrieb traten nämlich immer wieder Bugs auf z.B wenn man kein DSL hat was automatisch an ist, wenn man den PC startet, muss man immer wieder in die Option um es zu initalisieren. Anderes Problem war auch, wenn ein Update um 16:20 geplant ist: wenn man nun zwischen 16:00-16:20 den PC anschaltet wird kein Stat Update durchgeführt und ne Menge anderer kleiner Bugs.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (3. Oktober 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Habe nur mein Everest Zeugs drin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Genau diese Gadget suche ich schon die ganze zeit aber finde es nirgends ?! Hat jemand einen Tip für mich ?


Mfg Micha


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Oktober 2008)

das ist kein spezielles gadget, das ist das "standart" ding von everest, einfach in den einstellungen von everest die sidebar unterstüzung aktivieren und dann in die sidebar das everest plugin hinzufügen!


----------



## Micha-Stylez (3. Oktober 2008)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> das ist kein spezielles gadget, das ist das "standart" ding von everest, einfach in den einstellungen von everest die sidebar unterstüzung aktivieren und dann in die sidebar das everest plugin hinzufügen!


 

 Danke für den Tip ! Habs gefunden und hinbekommen !

Dachte immer das wäre ein extra Gadget  !


Mfg Micha


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Oktober 2008)

kein thema


----------



## marwin756 (3. Oktober 2008)

Von oben nach unten :

mouseometer
Uhr

.
fertisch.


----------



## Menthe (3. Oktober 2008)

So hier mal meine. Von oben nach unten: Uhr, Wetter, Notizzettel, iTunes, Everest, Rechner



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freestyler808 (28. Dezember 2008)

hier mal meine 
wer kann sagen wieso die oberen zwei gadgets nicht richtig funtzen?
mfg


----------



## Robär (1. Januar 2009)

Hier mal meine Sidebar  Heute auch noch nicht viel gefaltet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (1. Januar 2009)

Mal ne Frage: Gibs auch nen Gadget wo man die Zeit sehen kann die der Rechner schon läuft und wo man sieht wann der nächste 24h Disconnect beim Internet ist?


----------



## -Schorni- (23. März 2009)

Auf so na vollen sidebar kann man sich doch mich mehr auskennen, oder??? Da hab ich lieber garkeine


----------



## Preylord (24. März 2009)

Servus 

Da ich hier so viele schöne Sidebars gesehen habe hab ich
auch mein Glück versucht bräuchte aber noch etwas 
Unterstützung 

1. Ich hab bei einigen von euch gesehen das ihr mehrere
Everest Meter Fenster für verschiedene Dinge in der Bar 
habt... wie habt ihr das gemacht??? Ich find nix wo ich 
das Teil mehrfach laden kann...

2. Hab ich ein Problem mit der Breite...wenn ich zb das 
Meter für meine GPU konfiguriert hab sieht es in der
Options Vorschau zwar schick aus,in der Sidebar selbst
wird es aber gestaucht weil das Gadget offenbar beiter
als die Bar ist...auch abdocken ändert nix 

3.Ist es möglich die Schriftart zu ändern?

THX for Help


----------



## TheRock64 (24. März 2009)

Hi,

zu
1. einfach das Gadget im mehrmals laden, im sidebarmenü.

2. breite ist festgelegt und sollte eigenlich passen, höhe kann man einstellen.
man kann auch einfach den gadgets ordner suchen und die hintergründe selber erstellen, sind glaube ich png's.

3. ich glaube nicht - aber farbe und größe bei vielen

Mfg
TheRock64


----------



## Preylord (25. März 2009)

Danke,

zu1. wußte bisher nicht das man Gadgets mehrfach laden
kann,dachte das würde im Everest Meter eingestellt 

zu2. ich glaube das liegt daran wie ich die Zeilen
verteilt habe...hmmm muß ich nochmal rumprobieren.

Bei der Länge gibts nur die 4 Möglichkeiten S,M,L,XL?
Oder gibts da noch eine andere Option die ich übersehen hab?

Neue Frage:  Betrifft aber eher Vista...ich hab Everest
(Hauptprogramm) als Autostart festgelegt aber Vista
blendet dafür immer erst die BenutzerkontenSteuerung
ein und will das ich das Erlaube 
Wie kann ich das für ein Einzelnes Programm (in diesem Fall
Everest) abschalten? Hab unter der BKS nix gefunden...

Mfg


----------



## SestR (27. März 2009)

So 1. Versuch,

ist noch nicht ganz fertig, viel 08/15 Kram aber OK.

Die Crysis Uhr, würde ich noch gerne gegen die rote, in _EA_ Look tauschen aber die Links, die ich hier gefunden habe, führen irgentwie ins Nichts. 
Wenn einer helfen kann?

Mit Bildern hochladen kenne ich mich nicht so aus,bitte um Nachsicht.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (2. April 2009)

Aufgrund des neuen unterbaus wurde meine mal generalüberholt 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falcon (3. April 2009)

Bei mir auf dem Desktop (links) und beim Notebook (rechts):

Desktop (von unten nach oben): Firefox Uhr, Multi Monitor, Now Playing, Feed Reader, Paper Clip sowie nicht im Bild: Wetter Gadget

Notebook: Vista Uhr, Vista CPU Monitor, Now Playing, Battery Monitor, iStat Wireless, Wetter Gadget, Paper Clip




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stormbringer (1. Mai 2009)

sagt mal, mit welchem tool kann man den den sidebar style anpassen? ich kenne nur den sidebar styler von stanimir stoyanov - aber das ding hat probleme mit meinem zweiten monitor. was gibts da noch?


----------



## Nerma (17. Juni 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> das ist kein spezielles gadget, das ist das "standart" ding von everest, einfach in den einstellungen von everest die sidebar unterstüzung aktivieren und dann in die sidebar das everest plugin hinzufügen!



Beitrag ist hier zu finden

Ich bin da scheinbar zu blöd für:
Ich habs in den Einstellungen gefunden und konfiguriert, aber ich kriege es nicht angezeigt.
Nutze allerdings den RC von Windows 7, geht das bei der Version nicht?
Wäre für Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## djCvtKinG78 (17. Juni 2009)

hier meine!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab mal versucht das everest meter gadged zu installieren!
hat er verweigert! keine zugelassene anwendung!

egal! werd mich die tage nochmal bemühen!


ben


----------



## Robär (18. Juni 2009)

Hier mal meine Sidebar, zum Glück laufen alle Gadgets auch auf Win 7


----------



## ghostadmin (19. Juni 2009)

Dann will ich auch mal^^


----------



## Stingray93 (17. Juli 2009)

Hier mal meine...
Wenn ich son paar von euch sehe muss ich wirklich sabbern... das mit Everest klappt bei mir leider kein Stück... weil bei mir viele Sachen gar nicht ausgelesen werden. (z.B Temp von CPU, und all son kram  )


----------



## Da_Frank (26. Juli 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Alle nötigen Hardwareinfos lass ich über Everest auf meiner G15 anzeigen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab auch ne G15, kannst du mir sagen wie du das machst? Danke.
Und damit ich kein off Topic schreib, hier meine Sidebar.


----------



## XsiteSilenT (2. September 2009)

Hallo Leute,

Ich wiederhole es wirklich nur sehr ungern aber die LINKS, die zu dieser roten Crysis Sidebar Clock führen sollen, tun dies nich man landet nur auf der Hauptpage vom Os Informer. Und unter suche findet man nix außer einem "XP Tool: crysis für die sidebar". Sobald man da drauf klickt landet man auch nur wieder auf der Startseite von Os. Informer, kan jemand mal all den anderen und mi9r nen großen gefallen tun und diese Uhr mal irgendwo ausfindig machen oder hochladen??? 
Danke schonmal im Vorraus.

mfg.

SilenT


----------



## Cheater (2. September 2009)

Windows Live Gallery


----------



## XsiteSilenT (2. September 2009)

Hm ne das is die schwarze, ich suche die rote, runde Crysis uhr. Hilfe pls  Wie gesagt bitte keine Os informer links mehr, die gehn nicht!

thx

SilenT


----------



## alkirk (2. September 2009)

Und mal meine neue


----------



## Berndossimus (3. September 2009)

Hier meine...


----------



## GoldenFeather (29. September 2009)

*Frage*

Hey Leude,
ich hätte mal ne Frage;
weiß vielleicht einer wo ich ein zähler-gadget runterladen kann?
also keinen countdown-zähler, sondern so ein total primitives ding, auf das man draufkilickt und das dann einfach eine nummer höher springt (am besten in nem coolen design).
hab mich durch einige seiten geklickt und mich auf einigen sprachen durchgegooglet, aber nix
bitte ein link, falls jemand was weiß


----------



## Hide (29. September 2009)

Da_Frank schrieb:


> Hab auch ne G15, kannst du mir sagen wie du das machst? Danke.
> Und damit ich kein off Topic schreib, hier meine Sidebar.



Everest - Einstellungen - Vista Sidebar - LCD


Ich benutze *SirReal's multipurpose G15 plugin*. Die aktuelle Version ist leider praktisch Shareware, aber die alte (im Bild gezeigte - 2.6.7) kann man immer noch laden. Das Tool lässt sich per Modulsystem stark anpassen:


Spoiler






SirReal schrieb:


> *Features:*
> 
> Customizable display of weekday, date and time.
> Shows number of unread mails as icons, if your mail client supports it
> ...










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bogomil22 (3. November 2009)

Hier ist meine aktuelle Sidebar..

Áb und Zu wechsel ich auch mal das ein oder andere Gadgets

Beim Radio-Gadgets  unten, ist 98.8 Kiss FM eingestellt^^ ....Berlin




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## foxfoursfive (16. Dezember 2009)

hier was neues von der OrbLog Gadget Front,
p.s suche Gadegt für AMD CPU er hat zwar einen für Intel auf seiner Seite geht auch unter AMD , aber würde gern mal wissen ob einer schon eins gefunden hat im www.

*GPU Observer – Sidebar Gadget für ATI & NVIDIA* Download
OrbLog  Blog Archive  GPU Observer – Sidebar Gadget

*Seite von OrbLog verschiedene Gadgets*
OrbLog  Sidebar Gadgets

unter Windows 7 getestet läuft


----------



## foxfoursfive (17. Dezember 2009)

hier gibts auch ein paar nette Gadgets,

SFKilla - Gadgets


----------



## Wincenty (20. Dezember 2009)

Meine Gadgets:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## msdd63 (21. Dezember 2009)

Wincenty schrieb:


> Meine Gadgets:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hi Wincetny

wo gibts die schicke firefox uhr?

hat sich erledigt hab sie gefunden


----------



## Wincenty (21. Dezember 2009)

Hab meine Gagdgets ein wenig umgeändert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## msdd63 (22. Dezember 2009)

Wincenty schrieb:


> Hab meine Gagdgets ein wenig umgeändert
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hast Du die Firefox-Uhr mit Photoshop oder so selbst aufgemotzt oder gibts die irgendwo, und wenn, wo? Die echt genial aus.


----------



## rabit (22. Dezember 2009)

Die Sidebar hat mich schon gestört.
Und die waren auch net schlecht von Microsoft selber.


----------



## NuTSkuL (22. Dezember 2009)

mal ne andere frage...kann ich unter win7 soetwas wie die sidebar wieder aktivieren? bei vista war es so, dass wenn ich ein aktives fenster maximiert ahbe, dies amximal bis zur sidebar hinging und cih die gadgets noch weiter im blick hatte. wenn ich dies aber jetzt bei win7 mache, sind diese verdeckt.


----------



## tRauma (23. Dezember 2009)

Ist zwar XP, aber ne Sidebar mit Gadgets hab ich auch. Wird aber noch bearbeitet.


----------



## syrus700 (15. Januar 2010)

Kann mir jemand helfen....? Ich bekomm Das Everest Meter 2.08 Beta (glaub ich) mit Everest Ultimate Edition 5.30 nicht zum laufen... hab Win7 64bit.... hilfe 

Gruß Syrus


----------



## bogomil22 (22. Januar 2010)

syrus700 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand helfen....? Ich bekomm Das Everest Meter 2.08 Beta (glaub ich) mit Everest Ultimate Edition 5.30 nicht zum laufen... hab Win7 64bit.... hilfe
> 
> Gruß Syrus




Hallo, ich hab das gleiche Problem.
Ich glaub sobald kein neues Everest Meter kommt musst du entweder ein älteres Everst nehmen oder du kannst es nicht nutzen so wie ich und musst auf andere Gagdets zurückgreifen


----------



## Der Maniac (23. Januar 2010)

So, hier sind mal meine Gadgets 

Von oben nach unten:
Everest
CTControl
ExecutionTimer
CoreMeter
NetMeter
Wetter^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und aufm rechten Bildschirm noch 
Battlefield Bad Company 2 Timer fürs Release 
Und ne Uhr, so aus Langeweile und so^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## amdintel (25. Januar 2010)

diese 
3. von oben Umts Meter 
das letzte Auswurf   Taste für DVD LW,
er recht erklärt sich selbst 

sieht gut aus gell ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Januar 2010)

Du hast die Lautstärke auf 100%? 
Ich hab nur 10%, sonst fliegen mir die Ohren weg.


----------



## syrus700 (25. Januar 2010)

So habs jetz auch endlich hinbekommen und mal was gebastelt... Ich ja echt ne feine sache, aber kostet ganz schön "SEHR VIEL" zeit .... bitteschön...


----------



## CatWomen (26. Januar 2010)

Hallo
Ich bin neu hier aber ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.Ich suche auch noch coole Gadgets und mir ist eins aufgefallen.Jedoch weiß Ich nicht wie es heißt und wo ich es finden kann.Einige hier im Board haben es,darum Habe ich es mal rot Umrandet,Vielen dank für euere Hilfe


----------



## CatWomen (26. Januar 2010)

CatWomen schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich bin neu hier aber ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.Ich suche auch noch coole Gadgets und mir ist eins aufgefallen.Jedoch weiß Ich nicht wie es heißt und wo ich es finden kann.Einige hier im Board haben es,darum Habe ich es mal rot Umrandet,Vielen dank für euere Hilfe




So hab es nun endlich gefunden..Nun hab ich aber schon wieder eine Frage...
Von Everest..
Diese einstellung kann ich bei everest nicht finden,die ich dirt machen soll...Ich zitiere.Gadges bei Everest in den Einstellungen freigeben


----------



## K8ch (26. Januar 2010)

bei mir bleibts aufgeräumt und einheitlich


----------



## amdintel (3. Februar 2010)

bei meinem I7 leider ein Problem ,
das 1. Gaget kann nur 6  CPU Kerne anzeigen,
ich habe habe 8 .


----------



## LOGIC (3. Februar 2010)

Ist das Wetter Gadget nicht einwenig unnötig für Desktop pc's ?? Ich mein umdrehen und aus dem Fenster schauen kann ich schon noch ^^


----------



## Der Maniac (4. Februar 2010)

Nich wenns Dunkel is^^


----------



## LOGIC (4. Februar 2010)

Aber in der Nacht mußt du ja auch nicht mehr raus


----------



## Der Maniac (4. Februar 2010)

Glaubst du 

Ich hab mir jetzt noch das Mouse-o-Meter mit dazu gepackt, hab fast die 10 km erreicht xD


----------



## kelevra (9. März 2010)

So schauen meine Sidebars aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Necrobutcher (9. März 2010)

Wasn das Papierkorbgadget


----------



## NCphalon (9. März 2010)

En Papierkorbgadget vermutlich^^

Ich hab momentan in der Vista Sidebar:

-% Calculator 1
-.:GPU Observer:. 3.2
-CTcontrol 1.9
-Multi Meter(D) 1.24
-NetMeter 1.3.7
-Wetter 1.1.0.0


----------



## kelevra (11. März 2010)

Das Papierkorbgadget zeigt halt an, wieviel im Papierkorb ist, und per Knopfdruck kann der geleert werden. Nicht mehr,und nicht weniger.

Hab den Papierkorb aus dem Dock nämlich raus, was man auf dem Bild leider noch nicht sieht.


----------



## klefreak (22. März 2010)

hab wieder was neues gefunden, hat mein CORE-Meter ersetzt

--> Das NEUE 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (22. März 2010)

Das teil ist echt gut, hatte schon version 2.2 drauf.
Aber weißt du wie ich mir die Vcore mit anzeigen lassen kann ??


----------



## klefreak (22. März 2010)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Das teil ist echt gut, hatte schon version 2.2 drauf.
> Aber weißt du wie ich mir die Vcore mit anzeigen lassen kann ??




soweit ich das auf der HErstellerhomepage gelesen habe, bracuht man dazu ein Mainboard das einen bestimmten CHip isntalliert hat (einige Gigabyte boards) der dann ausgelesen wird..


----------



## syrus700 (22. März 2010)

Gibts sowas auch für AMD


----------



## klefreak (22. März 2010)

syrus700 schrieb:


> Gibts sowas auch für AMD




sollte auch mit AMD funktionieren..

mfg klemens

PS: schau dir die Seite im Link an, da gibts auch noch gute tools für Grafikkarten,...
pps: das mit AMD kann ich aber leider nit testen


----------



## rabit (22. März 2010)

Ich glaube das funzt mit AMD Auch!


----------



## amdintel (24. März 2010)

so etwas verbessert , leider ist das unscharf sieht in Wirklichkeit gestochen scharf aus die Schrift, 
weiß nicht wo ran das liegt.
das in der mitte  oben ist eigentlich ein Win 7 Gaget funzelt unter Vista aba auch . 
Win 7 Gages vom Win 7 PC lass ich lieber sieht grausig aus, 
(Gagets sehen unter Vista immer noch am besten aus, so lange der IE 8 nicht installiert ist )


----------



## Chris (24. März 2010)

mal meine sidebar


----------



## Genghis99 (24. März 2010)

Das fehlt euch noch (für ATI und NV) :


----------



## amdintel (24. März 2010)

vielleicht habe ich das ^^^^   unter dem Kreis CPU-V Monitor Test .OrbLog
das geht für beides ATI oder Nvidia und ist unter Win 7 nicht zu gebrauchen Schrift unleserlich aber unter Vista recht gut, ich finde dieses CPU-V Monitor Test  auch genial weil es die Taktrate der CPU mit anzeigt und gleichzeitig noch dem Ram Speicher , leider ein Problem wenn man 8 CPU Kerne oder  der 4 + 4 HT, es geht  eigentlich  nur bis 4 CPU Kerne , 
was für die meisten ausreichend ist.


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (25. März 2010)

ich habe die everest-, win7 uhr- und win7 wettergadgets in gebrauch


----------



## Senfgurke (28. März 2010)

Sind alle auf meinem 2ten Bildschirm oben links:

Everest Ultimate
Lautstärke
Uhrzeit
Network Meter
HDD Anzeige




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## amdintel (28. März 2010)

Windows 7 hat keine Sidebar, 
 gibt aber für Win 7  ein Tools das die  Sidebar auch die  wieder macht 
die sieht aber trotzdem nicht so gut aus 
wie bei Vista, 
Vista sieht einfach besser aus als bei Windows 7


----------



## Chucky1978 (28. März 2010)

Meine Leiste in W7
Mehr brauch ich nicht...

Taktraten vom CPU sind nicht von Interesse und CPU Temp leite ich von der WT
ab.


----------



## Hardwell (31. März 2010)

ich hab everest ultimate, network meter, die win7 uhr, vista ausschalt tool und die hdd anzeige in der sidebar!


----------



## tripod (1. April 2010)

recht wenig, aber mir reichen se 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## amdintel (2. April 2010)

mein I7 System , nur fliegen ist schöner


----------



## Leandros (11. Januar 2011)

Wisst ihr, was das für ein Gadget ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schrubby67 (11. Januar 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Wisst ihr, was das für ein Gadget ist?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 

http://blog.orbmu2k.de/

Das andere könnte
*Hardware Monitor – Gadget Host*

http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html


----------



## Norisk699 (13. Januar 2011)

Will hiermit diesen interessanten Thread wieder zum Leben erwecken.

Werde heute Abend mal einen Screenshot meines Desktops inkl. GADGETS posten.

Da der Thread schon etwas älter ist und z.B.   "everest" (bzw. Nachfolger AIDA64) nicht mehr kostenlos ist, bin ich mal gespannt was Ihr so an Screens und Tipps für neue Gadgets habt.

Ich denke, da wir eine Hardware-Community sind, werden Systemdaten-auslesende Gadgets wohl am interessantesten sein. Aber Ihr könnt auch einen Screenshot eurer wunderschönen Sidebar-Uhr posten


----------



## mae1cum77 (13. Januar 2011)

zilinscy schrieb:


> Hi Leute also ich nutze die Sidebar seit einiger Zeit recht intensiv obwohl ich früher nichts von Vista gehalten habe.
> Aber da ich sie praktisch finde habe ich ein Projekt gestartet: www.sidebar-gadget.de schaut doch mal rein. z.Z. über 200 Gadget's  und alle in deutsch beschrieben.


Kompliment, sehr gute Idee, hab´beim Überfliegen auch ein paar von meinen gefunden. Hab´meine aber nochmal etwas nachbearbeitet, da mir die Originalfarbe nicht gefiel.


----------



## mae1cum77 (13. Januar 2011)

Kannte das GPUObserver-Gadget von orbmu2k noch garnicht. Danke für den Tip, hatte die andern schon aber das war mir noch neu. Muß jetzt nur noch ein schwarzer Hintergrund und farblose Balken rein.


----------



## mae1cum77 (13. Januar 2011)

Fertig!


----------



## thysol (19. Juni 2011)

Hier mal meine Sidebar Gadgets:


----------



## Preylord (19. Juni 2011)

Da hätt ich auch mal wieder eine Frage...da ich jetzt (gezwungenermaßen) Aida64
nutze funzt natürlich das wunderbare Everestmeter nicht mehr  weiterentwickelt
wird es scheints auch nicht...kennt den jemand ein Gadget für Aida64 das ans Everestmeter
rankommt? Das eingebaute geht ja garnicht...

Mfg


----------

